# [boot animation] ubuntu



## Sunflash72 (Jul 22, 2011)

A boot animation themed like the newer ubuntu ones.

480 x 800 resolution

Rename to bootanimation.zip and replace the old one. Usually found at /system/media

permissions need to be set at rw-r--r-- or an upside down L on the left side in root explorer if you don't understand that.










http://www.multiupload.com/OGBQ26O8QI


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

pretty cool


----------



## killall (Aug 8, 2011)

Like it, thanks. Keep up the good work :android-smile:


----------

